# nVidia's Upcoming PhysX Software/Driver Leaked - This is Awesome !!!



## rockthegod (Jun 22, 2008)

*nVidia's Leaked PhysX Software/Driver for G80/G92 cards: This is Awesome !!!*

*********************************************************************
*CAUTION !!!! CAUTION !!!! CAUTION !!!!!*
These are leaked beta/pre-release nVidia drivers originally meant for ONLY GT 2xx series and 9800 GTX series cards but has been INF modded for G80 and G92 i.e. 8800 GTX, 8800 GT, 8800 GTS G92 cards. I am in no way responsible for any damage this might incur to your hardware. So use this at your own risk.

*Download:*

**************************************************************************

While I have known about this leaked forceware 177.39 drivers on the net for some time, they only supported PhysX acceleration for their new GTX 2xx series and 9800 GTX series. But someone at Guru3D forums modded the driver INF and made it suitable for all G80 and G92 cards..

I installed the modded driver forceware 177.39 on Windows XP Pro SP3 and Windows Vista SP1 installation along with the nVidia PhysX 8.06.12.41 software. Everything went smoothly.

I actually reverted back to 2.4 GHz with my Q6600 and running fsb:qdr 1:1 linked with my 1066 MHz DDR2. So this benchmark is running on my rig with no O/Cing.

*Unreal Tournament 3 v1.2 Benchmark (UT3 Benchmarking Tool).*

Level: DM_Defiance_bot
Mode: Directx 9c
Resolution: 1680x1050
All Details Set to MAX.
Used Forceware 177.39 Default Settings on nVidia CPL.

*Results:*
Old Drivers 175.16: Avg FPS: 85.77
New Drivers 177.39: Avg FPS: 99.80 (PhysX Disabled) 
New Drivers 177.39: Avg FPS: 103.22 (PhysX Enabled)


*3DMark Vantage Test !!!*

Settings: 1280x1024 Performance 

Results with 175.16:
3DMark Score: 8626
CPU Score: 8694
GPU Score: 8604

Results with 177.39 with PhysX Enabled:
3DMark Score: 11,669
CPU Score: 26,809 ---------> Holy 5hit !!!! 
GPU Score: 9820

An awesome increase in performance (especially the CPU performance) with these new drivers. I will test out other PhysX enabled games later. Meanwhile, you guys can download these and post some other benchmark results with other games. I just can't wait for the final drivers to roll out. 

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.a3a0f63686.jpg

*3DMark Results:*

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.c54949fd73.jpg*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.b873a58681.jpg


Thanks to Guru3D forum members who made this possible.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 22, 2008)

What about 8600gt?


----------



## 3Ko>Gam3r.dll (Jun 22, 2008)

Forget  8600 GT , What About 9600 GT ?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 22, 2008)

Mere pass 7300 gs hai


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 22, 2008)

plz nyone try it on 8600GT and if possible, on any 7 series cards like 7600GT or 7900GT.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 22, 2008)

this driver is a free download on softpedia 
u can take the infs , etc from rs

i dont think its tested with physx but certainly gives improved performance


----------



## Who (Jun 22, 2008)

Err.. it only works for G92 & the new GTX series since these are leaked drivers tested on my 8800 GT works pretty well ( i used a modded .inf file to install them :d) , BUT UT 3 doesn't work with 8800 GT ( Agia Physx maps i am taking about) but works with 9800 GTX...

    I am now waiting for the offical drivers in july as those will work with every Physx game out there ....can't wait.


Edit : i mean i get very low Fps in those agia  physx maps in UT 3 but that's bound to happen as these driver only support , 9800 GTX & the GTX series.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 22, 2008)

wat bout performance in other games?is there a substantial improvement?


----------



## Who (Jun 22, 2008)

This are leaked drivers they only support 3d mark ventage & UT 3 , the offical driver will support all the Physx games , you can say these is a sneak peak of what's to come.


----------



## shashank_re (Jun 22, 2008)

Any idea about 9600....?


----------



## Who (Jun 22, 2008)

This leaked drivers only work with G92 & GTX series so owners of G80, G84 & G94 all have to wait for an offical driver.


----------



## 3Ko>Gam3r.dll (Jun 22, 2008)

Is Phyx Supported By 9600 Gt/gso ?


----------



## nvidia (Jun 22, 2008)

^^Will nvidia release an official driver for the 8600GT?


----------



## Who (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes, they will be released in July & it will support all the cards in 8 & 9 series,also the new GTX series so  like all you i can't wait , also some people are saying this Physx driver also increased perfomance in crysis more so its effecting non Physx games which can only add upto Nvidia are gonna launch awesome drivers in july.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 22, 2008)

this driver was tested on gigabyte 9800GTX by me.performance did improve but i cant test physx as i dont have any physx game.does this work with that game Cell FActor?


----------



## Who (Jun 22, 2008)

No as of now it only supports 3d mark ventage & UT 3 , its leaked drivers  , alll the games will be support on offical release in july.


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 22, 2008)

Actually, owners of G94 (9600 GT) have to wait for some time. NVidia will eventually support G94 but at a later date than July 2008. btw, people are reporting massive improvements with CRYSIS and this new driver even though it does not support PhysX.. this is AWESOME !!!!!!!!  If anybody can find any other improvements here with other games, please report here (sorry but it is only for GTxx, 9800 GTX, 8800 GTX, 8800 Ultra, 8800 GTS G92 and 8800 GT owners only for now).




nish_higher said:


> this driver was tested on gigabyte 9800GTX by me.performance did improve but i cant test physx as i dont have any physx game.does this work with that game Cell FActor?



Yes definitely... Cellfactor is supported !!!  I have provided a link to all PhysX supported games below.



smit said:


> No as of now it only supports 3d mark ventage & UT 3 , its leaked drivers  , alll the games will be support on offical release in july.



Fortunately that is not the case. I tested it out on Vantage and UT3 only. All games which are PhysX supporting should see definite improvement with these drivers.

Get the EXTREME PHYSICS mod for UT3 HERE

PhysX supporting Games till Now:Click Here

*Notable Games from the List Above:*

AOE III 
Tom Clancy's GRAW, GRAW 2
R6 Vegas Series, 
UT3
Tom Clancy's Double Agent,
Mass Effect
Gears of War
Gothic III
Cellfactor Revolution


----------



## Who (Jun 23, 2008)

Well nothing offensive but members at guru3d repoted ( users who have 9800 GTX) they have only seen big improvement in UT 3 physx mod & 3D mark ventage, they did small improvement in physx game but to be honest i myself saw diffrence in every game i have right now.

   you could try Cellfactor it won't detect your card as a PPU & if you foce it , you will get very low FPS , try it if you don't believe me &  see the Guru3d forums for some user benchmarks.


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 23, 2008)

^^ None taken my friend !!!  I just provided some extra info. in regards to your previous post. Yeah, I also noted improvements in all games I have. I do not have Cellfactor so I am not able to test it out myself. I tried with Ageia's UT3 maps and they worked not great but was playable enough. Also performance improvement noted in R6 Vegas !!!!


----------



## Who (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah i have seen the stuttring almost gone from Mass Effect & Gears of war, i also sent a EA customer service about how 8800 series users are getting some low fps , here is the reply i got.


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us here at Electronic Arts Technical Support. The developers are aware that there are performance issues with the game if you're using an 8800 chipset from NVIDIA. We are hoping that this will be fixed with a future patch.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 23, 2008)

leaked means illegal... thread closed links removed


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 17, 2008)

Removing links is fine, but let's not close threads like this. I'm not so sure NVIDIA would mind all this hype over leaked drivers that make cards perform marginally better


----------



## napster007 (Jul 17, 2008)

^^thank you very much for ur smart thinking and reopening this thread. 

i got the 7300LE   ......he hei don think it'll come out for them.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 17, 2008)

First thanks for raboo for re openning the thread...


Guys another thing is will it work on 8600 gt ?

Please can anyone confirm...

And is there coz performance difference between pc version of 8600 gt and mobile version?


----------



## shantanu (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah naveen , much difference ! its almost like 70% performance


----------

